# Clearing Agents in Toronto



## arvi (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,

Can any one give some lead or contact for a good clearing agent in Toronto?

I have a 20" container of personal effects to clear as well as inland trnasportation in East Toronto.

Thanks in advance

Regards


----------



## 844chris (Mar 17, 2010)

if you want, try calling my office and ask for our operations manager Fred. He has been in the transportation industry for over 30 years and knows everyone, if we cant help you, he will know who can. We typically clear at the airport for international shipments. Be sure to have a good inventory which contains no meat, perishable food, be descriptive dont just write misc bathroom items or kitchenware, especially appliances and electronics. There is also increased scruitany if you are from a farm 1-800-565-4888


----------



## nyassine (Mar 11, 2011)

do you have an email I can contact?


----------



## nyassine (Mar 11, 2011)

do you have a contact email for this person?


----------



## 844chris (Mar 17, 2010)

try e-mailing fred at...
[email protected]

good luck!


----------

